
Building the team communication app of the future - rafBM
https://medium.com/missive-app/building-the-team-communication-app-of-the-future-ec5418517738
======
rafBM
Hi, author here. “Chat fatigue” posts are quite numerous these days, so this
probably sounds familiar. But we do think our app -
[https://missiveapp.com/](https://missiveapp.com/) \- is a solid foundation
for building a new kind of communication tool. It is pretty unique in its
genre. Mixing email threads and scoped chats in one common list. What do you
think?

